# Runtime error!



## luny (18. November 2004)

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe! Seit einigen Tagen erscheint bei mir, wenn ich online bin, folgendes Fenster :

"Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program:C:\Programme\InternetExplorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
abnormal programm termination"

Teilwiese kann ich zwar damit weiter z.B. meine E-Mails abrufen, manche Links lassen sich aber nicht öffnen. Klicke ich in diesem Fenster auf "ok", schließt sich der Explorer.

Das einzige, was ich als Unwissende kenne, was manchmal hilft, ist eine Systemwiederherstellung. Die könnte ich aber nur zum 1.September machen, einen anderen Termin bekomme ich nicht angeboten. Und der 1.9. liegt mir etwas zu weit zurück....

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen und mir FÜR BLONDE erklären, was ich tun kann.  

Schon mal vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Konstantin Gross (18. November 2004)

Also erstens hast du die aktuellsten Patches für den IE bzw. Windows drauf?


----------



## luny (18. November 2004)

Oh je, Patches Was um Himmelswillen ist das denn? Du siehst, ich bin eine absolute PC-Null! Aber von wegen "aktuell". Beim letzten Windows Update war die Hälfte meiner einstellungen weg, darum hatte ich eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und seitdem keinerlei Updates mehr....Falls das dann heißt, dass ich nicht die aktuellen Patches drauf hab...


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. November 2004)

luny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh je, Patches Was um Himmelswillen ist das denn? Du siehst, ich bin eine absolute PC-Null! Aber von wegen "aktuell". Beim letzten Windows Update war die Hälfte meiner einstellungen weg, darum hatte ich eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und seitdem keinerlei Updates mehr....Falls das dann heißt, dass ich nicht die aktuellen Patches drauf hab...



Mhh was für ein Betriebssystem hast du den? Eigentlich sollten keine Einstellungen weg sein. Ging den vorher alles normal? Wann ist das Problem dann aufgetreten? Also patchen bedeuten etwas bereinigen im Fall von Windows bzw. IE Sicherheitslücken bereinigen. Also schlecht währe es nicht dein Windows auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## luny (19. November 2004)

Ich habe WindowsXP Home Edition. Schon seit eingen Monaten kommt, wenn ich den PC anschalte, eine Meldung wegen einem rundll32.exe, frag mich jetzt nicht, ich klicke da immer einfach auf ok, dann lief alles wie normal. Das ist jetzt schon so lange, dass mir bei einer Systemwiederherstellung auf den Zeitpunkt, zu dem diese rundll32.exe-Meldung noch nicht kam, zu viel verloren ging....Es stört ja auch nicht weiter. Dann, nachdem ich die Updates geladen hatte, konnte ich plötzlich nicht mehr drucken, weil mein Drucker gelöscht war. Es kam auch wieder eine Fehlermeldung, aber das weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Die Druckertreiber funktionierten bei WindowsXP nicht (ok, er ist schon etwas älter...) und dann hat mir ein Bekannter empfohlen eine Systemwiederherstellung zu machen. Natürlich genau nach Anleitung ;-). Ja und das war dann Ende August/Anfang September, seitdem ging alles (bis auf dieses rundll32.exe-Ding). Updates habe ich dann keine mehr geladen, das hab ich mich nicht mehr getraut....Aber das werde ich dann jetzt mal machen. Hoffentlich hilft's!


----------



## luny (19. November 2004)

So, habe das Update gemacht und schon habe ich das alte Problem:
„winlogon.exe-komponente nicht gefunden
Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil sfc_os.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben.“

Genau das war's das letzte Mal auch. Und mein Drucker war wieder weg. Nach einer Systemwiederherstellung, ist wenigstens der Drucker wieder da und „nur“ noch meine alten Probleme....Aber das mit den Updates kann ich wohl auch für die Zukunft knicken. Glaubst Du mir, dass ich wahnsinnig werden könnte ;-)!

Hast Du denn sonst noch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. November 2004)

> Wichtig: Die Datei "winlogon.exe" befindet sich im Ordner C:\Windows\System32. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, handelt es sich bei winlogon.exe um einen Virus, Spyware, Trojaner oder Worm!


Quelle: http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/deutsch/prozess/winlogon.exe.html 

Ersetz die Datei mal, die scheint ihrgendwie defekt zu sein.


----------



## luny (19. November 2004)

Ich hatte einmal winlogon in C:\Windows\System32 und einmal winlogon.exe in C:\Windows\prefetch...Letztere hab ich jetz mal gelöscht (in den Papierkorb). Da stand dahinter, geändert am 30.8., das würde auch vom Datum her mit meinem damaligen Update hinkommen....Allerdings habe ich gestern oder vorgestern erst mit Stinger meinen PC gescannt, der hatte nichts gefunden. Geändert hat sich durch das Löschen nichts, meinen runtime error habe ich nach wie vor. Oder soll ich die Datei auch aus dem papierkorb schmeißen? Hab mich nur nicht getraut, weil ich nichts falsch machen wollte....


----------



## Konstantin Gross (20. November 2004)

Du weißt aber das der Stinger nur für spezielle Viren ausgelegt ist, versuch mal den hier:
http://free-av.de/


----------



## luny (21. November 2004)

Ich versuch's morgen noch mal mit dem von free-av.de. Bis jetzt hat das Downloaden nicht geklappt, da kam immer mein runtime error....


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. November 2004)

Versuch mal diesen Browser bin mal gespannt ob die Fehler mit ihm auch kommen.


----------



## luny (23. November 2004)

Beim Klick auf den Link kam wieder der runtime error..Ich kann ihn echt nicht mehr sehen ;-)! Bezüglich free-av.de gibt es nichts neues, ich probier es weiter....


----------



## luny (27. November 2004)

Soll ich Dir was sagen, ich krieg echt die Krise. Ich hab über Symantec.de mal meinen PC auf Viren überprüfen lassen.....14 infizierte Dateien. Einige waren "Temporary Internet Files", die müßten jetzt weg sein -zumindest habe ich sie gelöscht. Aber ich hab auch noch andere Download-Trojaner, Startpage Trojaner und was weiß ich z.T. in System32. Ich bin jetzt nicht daheim, ich kann nichts genaues sagen, aber hast du in dem Bereich zufällig auch Ahnung, wie ich die loskriege? Dann würd ich Dir nochmal genau schreiben, was für Trojaner und andere Viren das sind und wo die sich befinden.....


----------

